# Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen



## alexq (16. Mai 2014)

*Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Hallo Community, 
Ich habe von Unitymedia das 3 Play Packet gekauft und nun nach 7 Wochen die Horizon Box endlich erhalten. Meine Kabeldose hat 3 Öffnungen oben links Tv , rechts daneben Radio und unten Data. Im Lieferumfang hab ich 2 Kabel beiliegen. 
1. normales Antennenkabel
2. F/IEC Kabel 

Ich hab das soweit verstanden, das ich das F/IEC haben mit der Box verbinden muss. Leider funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. Der Data Anschluss hat ein Schraubgewinde. Beim bloßen Aufstecken habe ich keine Verbindung erhalten. 
Anstecken und verschrauben funktioniert leider nicht. 

Hab ich irgendwas falsch?


Der Techniker lässt bestimmt noch weitere 6 Wochen auf sich warten, aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Ryle (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Was für ne Dose hast du denn genau? Normalerweise sollte der F Stecker auf den Data Anschluss passen. Oder haste da irgendwas altes bzw. spezielles hängen?


----------



## alexq (16. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob die Dose einen bestimmten Namen hat. Ich stelle später mal ein Foto hier rein.


----------



## Ryle (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Woran scheitert denn das Aufschrauben genau?


----------



## alexq (16. Mai 2014)

Der Stecker lässt sich einfach nicht anschrauben und das bloße anstecken reicht wohl nicht aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ungefähr sieht die Kabelbox aus.


----------



## DrSin (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Bei mir musste ich das Kabel in den unteren Stecken - viel Spaß mit der Box, ich hab das Ding zurück geschickt, Hardwareschrott.


----------



## alexq (16. Mai 2014)

DrSin schrieb:


> Bei mir musste ich das Kabel in den unteren Stecken - viel Spaß mit der Box, ich hab das Ding zurück geschickt, Hardwareschrott.


 Das versuche ich auch . Entweder bin ich zu doof dafür oder ich mache etwas falsch.


Edit:
Anscheinend stimmt irgendwas mit der Leitung oder der Box nicht , weil der Kundenservice  diese nicht anpingen konnte. Jetzt muss ich auf den Techniker warten 😒


----------



## robbe (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Das mitgelieferte Kabel der Box ist nicht zum Schrauben, sollte sich aber dennoch problemlos auf den Data Port stecken lassen. Wenn es dann nicht läuft, passen die Leitungswerte nicht oder der Rückkanal ist gesperrt. Da muss dann, wie in gefühlt 80% aller Fälle, bei denen die Geräte zugeschickt werden, noch ein Techniker vorbei kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Ist überhaubt ein Hausverstärker mit Rückkanal verbaut? Wenn du vorher nur TV hattest, dann muss erstmal der Verstärker und eventuell die Verkabelung umgebaut werden. Der Verstärker muss von Unitymedia erledigt werden, deine Hausverkabelung musst du selber machen.

PS: Diese Box ist der allerletzte Müll. Besser die Telefonkomfort Option dazu nehmen, dann bekommt man eine Fritzbox 6360 kostenlos dazu. Die ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber Gold im Gegensatz zu diesem Horizon Mopped. Ich hab nur mal kurz die Anleitung von dem Ding angelesen und musste .


----------



## DrSin (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Ich bin froh das ich meine alten hd Rekorder nicht zurück geschickt hatte, der ist eine Wohltat im Vergleich zur horizon. Aber die Fritzbox ist auch Ok


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist überhaubt ein Hausverstärker mit Rückkanal verbaut? Wenn du vorher nur TV hattest, dann muss erstmal der Verstärker und eventuell die Verkabelung umgebaut werden. Der Verstärker muss von Unitymedia erledigt werden, deine Hausverkabelung musst du selber machen.
> 
> PS: Diese Box ist der allerletzte Müll. Besser die Telefonkomfort Option dazu nehmen, dann bekommt man eine Fritzbox 6360 kostenlos dazu. Die ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber Gold im Gegensatz zu diesem Horizon Mopped. Ich hab nur mal kurz die Anleitung von dem Ding angelesen und musste .


 
Wenn er das Ding zugeschickt bekommen hat, und zudem bereits eine MMD hat, ist es eigentlich nahezu sicher das die Anlage im Haus aktuell ist. Die vorhandene MMD bedeutet auch, das in der Wohnung entweder schon mal ein Internet Kunde war oder das es in dem Haus einen Multimedia-Ausbau gab. Beides spricht relativ sicher dafür, das die Leitung in ordnung ist. Also vermute ich am ehesten Kabel nicht am Verteiler angeschlossen oder Rückkanalsperrfilter drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Am Hausnetz hat Unitymedia nichts verlohren. Wenn da jemand Multimediadosen verbaut hat, dann heißt das nichts. Wenn man vorher nur TV bestellt hat, bekommt man keinen Verstärker mit Rückkanal.


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am Hausnetz hat Unitymedia nichts verlohren.


Gut zu wissen, dann brauch ich demnächst bei meinen Installationen bei einer defekten Wohnungszuleitung keine neue Leitung mehr ziehen.



> Wenn da jemand Multimediadosen verbaut hat, dann heißt das nichts. Wenn man vorher nur TV bestellt hat, bekommt man keinen Verstärker mit Rückkanal.


Klar ist es möglich das da jemand trotz nicht aktueller Anlage einfach so eine MMD installiert hat. Dann würde UM das Gerät aber nicht ohne Technikereinsatz rausschicken. Das geschiet nur, wenn es in dem Objekt schon mehrere erfolgreiche installationen gab oder wenn das Haus ein Multimedia-Ausbau ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*



robbe schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann brauch ich demnächst bei meinen Installationen bei einer defekten Wohnungszuleitung keine neue Leitung mehr ziehen.
> 
> Klar ist möglich das da jemand trotz nicht aktuelle Anlage einfach so eine MMD installiert hat. Dann würde UM das Gerät aber nicht ohne Technikereinsatz rausschicken. Das geschiet nur, wenn es in dem Objekt schon mehrere erfolgreiche installationen gab oder wenn das Haus ein Multimedia-Ausbau ist.


 Wenn dein Leitungsnetz total veraltet ist, kann dir Unitymedia den Anschluss an den Verstärker verweigern, bis du neue Kabel gezogen hast. Damit legst du sonst das ganze Kabelnetz lahm, weil deine alten Leitungen Störungen über den Rückkanal ins Netz einspeisen.

Ich habe auch die Geräte bekommen ohne das im Haus in den letzten 30 Jahren was gemacht wurde. Dann kam der Techniker ne Woche später und hat den Verstärker, Verteiler und Fritzbox in Betrieb genommen. Ich hab dann das Hausnetz neu gemacht, weil ich es bis dahin noch nicht geschafft hatte. Die Fritzbox sitzt im Keller direkt neben dem Verstärker von daher ging das.


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*



> Wenn dein Leitungsnetz total veraltet ist, kann dir Unitymedia den Anschluss an den Verstärker verweigern, bis du neue Kabel gezogen hast. Damit legst du sonst das ganze Kabelnetz lahm, weil deine alten Leitungen Störungen über den Rückkanal ins Netz einspeisen.


Soweit richtig, das liegt dann aber am Techniker ob er die alten Leitungen anschliest oder nicht. Und es gibt mehr als genug denen das völlig egal, ist ob da Störungen ins Netz kommen.
Dennoch ist es zumindest bei den mir bekannten Subs so, das die Techniker eine neue Leitung zu ziehen haben, falls die alte nichts mehr taugt. Vorraussetzung ist, das der Eigentümer zustimmt und das der Aufwand sich in grenzen hält. Diese Grenzen sind allerdings Auslegungsache des jeweiligen Technikerunternehmens. Die meisten Subs lassen sich das Leitungen legen aber nicht entgehen, da UM das recht gut bezahlt. Andererseits gibt es sicher auch einige die sich nciht mit soetwas aufhalten und lieber Aufträge auf Masse fahren.




> Ich habe auch die Geräte bekommen ohne das im Haus in den letzten 30 Jahren was gemacht wurde.


Sowas ist dann aber eher die Ausnahme und geht in Richtung Systemfehler bei UM. 

Ich hatte ingesamt vielleicht 2-3 Kunden, bei denen fälschlicherweiße die Geräte verschickt worden, obwohl im Haus keine aktuelle Anlage vorhanden war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Ich hätte auch vom Techniker das Leitungsnetz neu machen lassen können. Das Problem wär gewesen das ich das dann hätte zahlen müssen. Denn das Leitungsnetz ist laut Vertrag ganz klar Eigentum des Hausbesitzers. Bis zum Verstärker/Verteiler sind es Leihgeräte von Unitymedia.


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Horizon Box von Unitymedia anschließen*

Es war ja auch nicht die Rede davon das UM dir dein Gesamtes Hausnetz erneuert. Dass das Kostenpflichtig ist, sollte klar sein. Sie sind aber verpflichtet, wenn keine funktionierende Leitung vorhanden, dir eine einzige kostenfrei zu legen damit du die gebuchten Services nutzen kannst. Das alles wie gesagt in einem gewissen Aufwands und Kostenrahmen. Wenn der Techniker sagt, er legt dir keine Leitung, obwohl dies notwendig und ohne weiteres möglich wäre, dann ist das sicher nicht im Sinne von UM, schließlich wollen die keinen Kunden verlieren bevor er überhaupt einer ist. Dann ist der Techniker entweder faul oder fährt Aufträge auf Masse. Wenn er Geld für die eine notwenige Leitung will, zockt er dich ab.

Ich lege pro Woche im Schnitt vielleicht 3 Leitungen. Die häufigsten Gründe sind entweder gar keine Leitung vorhanden, Bestandsleitung defekt oder einfach zu wenig ankommendes Signal aufgrund Baumstruktur oder Leitungslänge. Geld für eine Leitung nehme ich nur, wenn UM mir die Arbeitszeit und Materialkosten dafür nicht bezahlt. Das tun sie bei notwenigen Leitung aber immer.


----------



## alexq (18. Mai 2014)

Ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung einer großen Wohnungsgesellschaft. Die Leitungen wurden alle von einer Kooperationsfirma erneuert. Also sind die notwendigen Leitungen alle vorhanden. Den Internet/Tv / Telefon packet muss ich bei UM. Buchen , weil Koorperationsfirma X nur für die Leitung zuständig ist. UM hat gesagt, dass ausschließlich die Koorperationsfirma an die Leitung darf. Der Rückkanal muss freigeschaltet werden und die müssten noch mal an den Hausverstärker im Keller. Die Kommunikation der beiden Firmen ist gelinde gesagt fürs Hinterteil.  Ich hoffe dann Läuft die Kiste endlich  . Hab schon ein bisschen Bammel von den schlechten Rezensionen 


Edit: Techniker war nun bei uns und hat festgestellt das im Verteiler ein Kabel falsch angelegt war. Der Rückkanal ist freigeschaltet und die Konfiguration der Horizon ging ohne Probleme. WLAN und LAN, sowie Telefon und Tv läuft wie vorgeschrieben. Die versprochenen Geschwindigkeitswerte vom Internet waren auch gut.


----------

